# Copying a Wordpress site



## balanga (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd like to make a copy of a Wordpress site, since updates to existing sites have a habit of not working the way they are supposed to. After Googling for ways of doing this, the majority view seemed to suggest using a Plugin such Duplicator so I thought I go for the old 'point and click' method, but it turns out Duplicator looks troublesome from the start. For example, on Step 1 it says Requirements fail, whereas all the required elements pass, so I can't go on to Step 2. So, rather than struggle with the 'easy' method, I'd ask if anyone knows of a manual method. Presumably all that is required is to copy the Wordpress directory, with a few changes to a number of files, and copy the Wordpress database using some SQL and then extracting it to a different location.

Is that more or less it?


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 17, 2020)

ZFS snapshot? *evil grin*


----------



## obsigna (Feb 17, 2020)

balanga said:


> ... So, rather than struggle with the 'easy' method, I'd ask if anyone knows of a manual method. Presumably all that is required is to copy the Wordpress directory, with a few changes to a number of files, and copy the Wordpress database using some SQL and then extracting it to a different location.
> 
> Is that more or less it?



You asked this already, and got a number of working answers.









						Copying a Wordpress site
					

I'd like to keep a copy of a Wordpress site on another system on my LAN and wondered what the best way of doing this was...  I think the alternatives are to copy the mysql files from one system to the other, or maybe use the two mysql severs to interact in some way. Also I'm not sure if...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## balanga (Feb 17, 2020)

Oops... Guess my internal ram is not functioning like it used to... Strange that that post didn't show up when I Googled.


----------

